# Alumilite cloud



## BeeAMaker (Jul 14, 2017)

I've only cast a few blanks so far with alumilite and have had good success, but the one I cast last night turned out very cloudy. the top and edges were pure white. I think most of it will turn out and it looks clear at the blank.

I know uneven ratio mix can cause cloudiness, but what other factors will cause it? The mix was spot on. I'm thinking maybe moisture? too much mold releas spray maybe?


----------



## HamTurns (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Glenn - I cast with Alumilite, I think your problem is moisture, it always turns it cloudy if moisture is present.

Happy turning - Tom


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 14, 2017)

It could be when stirring you need to make sure you get the bottom and sides. When I didn't get the bottom stirred in well the top of the blank would turn white.  Luckily it was just the top and I was able to turn it off and save the blank.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 14, 2017)

That's a good point to, I used a clear solo cup, where as before i used clear cocktail cups. the cocktail cups are smooth bottoms and sides, The solo cup does not a smooth bottom. So I was unable to get a good scrape on sides and bottom.

It was fairly humid in my shop last night also, could be a combo of both. Hopefully I can save the blank, or I'll try again.

Thanks!


----------



## chartle (Jul 14, 2017)

This was just asked in a FB casting group and most say its not mixing thoroughly.

I sort of cut the bottom of my sticks in a way to get into that corner and the bottom. I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Jul 14, 2017)

chartle said:


> This was just asked in a FB casting group and most say its not mixing thoroughly.
> 
> I sort of cut the bottom of my sticks in a way to get into that corner and the bottom. I'll post a pic later today.



I'm going to pick up more of those cocktail cups i used before. I think it mixes better. The only reason I tried the mini solo cups is because the cocktail cups crack easy if you squeeze to hard.


----------



## chartle (Jul 14, 2017)

Here is what I do. the way I cut it lets it get into the corners. 

I also point the other end to scoop Pearl Ex.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 21, 2017)

Not mixing properly causes it to not cure properly. It stays gooey. Cloudiness is do To to moisture. Clear your compressor line and put everything in the oven while u are getting ur amounts ready to warm and dry your molds and spatulas


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## upstatepano (Dec 24, 2017)

I just started having the same problem with Alumilite Clear slow version. Spoke with Carol at Alumilite and cloudy product is NOT from moisture. The only thing that causes cloudiness is to much part "A" or not getting it mixed properly. I measure in grams and was very precise and I mix with a small flexible rubber spatula and had a good mix. She said to try using just a small amount less of part "A". I reduced part "A" by about 10 - 15% and it worked fine. Don't know why this just started, never had a problem before. I think someone at Alumilite must have mixed up a batch of part "A" that was to strong. Don't know if that's even possible but something went wrong. 
She also said that if you still have bubbles after having spent the proper amount of time in the pressure pot then that is caused by moisture in the product. I told her my basement shop is 65 degrees and she said that would have no effect on cloudiness or bubbles. It would just extend the curing time. 
Have to add that Alumilite is a very good company as for customer service. They will spend as much time on the phone with you as needed to answer any questions you have or solve a problem you are having with their product.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 26, 2017)

I had a few cloud up on me this weekend. I figured I didn't mix it well enough. Also on that pour I had 2 more grams of A, so that may have been an issue.


----------

